# transférer mes contacts



## bobalexandre (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour ,j'ai un IPad1 comment y transférer mes contacts de mon carnet d'adresses sur IMac OS.X 10.6.1 SNLéopard  ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Avril 2012)

Je crois qu'on est nombreux à passer désormais par Icloud... Mais, est-ce que sur ton Imac tu peux faire comme ça : Itunes > Ipad > Infos (en haut) > synchroniser ?


----------



## bobalexandre (4 Avril 2012)

merci à Cedric74: je n'ai pas icloud sur Snow Léopard mais j'ai trouvé dans IPad sur ITunes et "résumé" la synchro des contacts


----------

